# how to tell the sex of my butterfly agama???



## xmrsloopyx (Aug 18, 2009)

hi there i recently brought a cb butterfly agama and as it is still young they could not be sure on the sex i was just wondering if anyone could tell me how to tell the sex?:hmm:


----------



## Modern Dinosaurs (Aug 14, 2008)

Hmm would like to know that one


----------

